# General > Biodiversity >  Bats

## Ballymore

There are bats flying around the house at dusk - how can you tell what type they are?  What I can see (considering it is quite dark so I see black shadows against the outdoor light) is that some are bigger than others - is this because they are different ages, sexes or breed? There are about 4 - 6 at a time. They are welcome as I've heard they like midgies!

----------


## Dadie

There are at least 2 types of bats up  here.Whats the flight patterns like?The little ones will be pipestrelles.....

----------


## Ballymore

One flies in circles, sometimes like an 8, the other smaller one flies longer distances - at least that is what it looks like to my untrained eye.

----------


## Dadie

def pipestrelles 45 at ours tonight nothing else to report!
Had the bat detector out...

----------


## Dadie

Anyone with any bats willing to let me stand in their garden etc..to hone my ear in detecting and observing batsThink some of my neighbours over the back are starting to wonder im watching them.....im not.....just out with the detector watching the flight patterns and tuning the detector into the right frequency...bats yup...batty..no!

----------


## Ballymore

Haven't seen my bats for a few nights - weather? I can sometimes hear them click to each other, when I do watch them it is always amazing that they do not crash into the house. Don't know where they nest- could be in the barns, unless there is an opening somewhere into the attic?

----------

